# Aussie Mix Puppies.



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

Mina and Rambo we're playing together for a while today. They both had a blast. They're 14 weeks now.

Mina and Rambo:








Puppy butts.








Funny face.








Rambo was very happy.









Two more.


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

For some reason this makes me laugh.








She lays like a frog.









Thanks for looking!


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

They are growing up too fast! I want them to stay those cute little furry-butts they were a few weeks ago...


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

Oh I know. They're getting to the awkward legs stage. They can jump on all the furniture now. It opens up a whole new level of things they can get into.


----------



## ladyshadowhollyjc (Oct 28, 2008)

Oh sooo cute. 
We're in the process of thinking about getting another dog. We want another Aussie or maybe an Aussie mix (there's an adorable one at the Humane Society).... these pictures are certianly helping bring back the memories of having an Aussie pup around.


----------



## StellaKin (Jul 15, 2009)

upendi'smommy said:


> She lays like a frog.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I call that the "Froggie Doggie!" Stella does it all the time and it always makes me giggle.

Your puppies are SO cute... I want one!


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

they are absolutely GORGEOUS!!! 

we call the "froggie doggie" the "superman"! heehee! iorek used to do it all the time when he was younger. he still does it sometimes.


----------

